# Texturfehler im System: Texturen werden sichtbar nachgeladen



## smartcarpa (23. August 2011)

bitte dringend um hilfe texturfehler gtx560 ti ochi habe folgendes problem

habe mir ein neuen rechner zusammengestellt

intel i5 2500k 3.3ghz

gigabyte gtx 560 ti oc 1gb

mainboard: gigabyte z68x-ud3p-b3

ram: team group elite 2 mal 4gb 

primäre festplatte ssd 64gb

+ normale 500gb von samsung

530w be quiet nezteil

nun tritt bei spielen wie cod bo, mw2 und bfbc2 folgender fehler auf.

manche texturen im spiel werden erst ruckartig spät geladen z.b um so näher ich einen baum komme um so mehr blätter und äste werden geladen.

genau so mit zigelsetinen die auf dem boden liegen oder ganze steine die irgendwo rumstehen werden an bestimmten stellen ruckartig geladen.

es liegt nicht an den spielen da ich mit meinem alten rechner diese probleme nicht hatte.

habe dazu ein video auf x fire gemacht mein profil: toxoplasmaoi

habe daraufhin meine alte ati karte reingemacht das problem besteht trotzdem. des weitern habe ich monitore ausgetauscht, ramriegel vertausch,t bios reset durchgeführt alle graka treiber deeinstalliert und wieder installiert alles ohne erfolg.

im benchmark 06 mache ich 24888 punkte und windowsleistungsindex 7,6.

die grafik im spiel selbst sieht super aus und die spiele laufen auch auf höchsteinstellung absolut ruckelfrei nur diese texturfehler treten immer wieder auf.

bitte um hilfe ich bin absolut ratlos was kann ich noch machen???


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2011)

Windows hattest Du aber neu installiert? und sind ALLE Treiber aktuell? Könnte irgendein Programm im Hintergrudn stören? Ist die Frstplatte eine normale PLatte oder vielleicht eine "eco"-Platte?


----------



## smartcarpa (23. August 2011)

also so heißt die ssd karte wodrauf ich windows steam cod drauf habe
bfbc2 hab ich auf der 500gb und die selben texturfehler
zu windows nein habe ich noch nicht neu installiert
programme sind fast alle aus


----------



## smartcarpa (23. August 2011)

64GB Crucial m4 SSD CT064M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2011)

Und wie heißt die Festplatte?

Es kann aber am Windows liegen. Bei größeren Systemänderungen sollte man das lieber neu draufmachen, da Du ansonsten Einstellungen und kleine Dateien hast vom alten System, die stören KÖNNTEN. Zudem schadet ne Neuinstall eh nix, und bei win7 zB geht es ja sogar sehr schnell. Wenn es dann trotzdem nicht klappt, kann man weitersehen.


----------



## smartcarpa (25. August 2011)

hi herbboy,
also habe windows 7 neu installiert mit dem gleichen ergebnis wie vorher ich weiß nicht mehr was ich jetzt noch machen soll einfach nur traurig bei soviel geld das ich für den mist ausgegeben habe.


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2011)

Also, ich bin sicher, dass Du das mit anderen oder neueren Treibern für Board, Sound + Grafik hinkriegen musst. Hast Du im Treibermenü der Grafikarte denn irgendwas selber vorher eingestellt? Und was für Einstellungen hast Du bei den Spielen gewählt?

Dass die Texturen teils erst nachgeladen werden, ist halt normal, aber an sich darf das nicht so sein, dass Du es merkst. RAM hast Du auch mehr als genug. Teste mal: ist das auch so, wenn Du 1x4GB benutzt?


----------



## smartcarpa (25. August 2011)

mhh habe grad einen ram ausgebaut sowie beide einmal getauscht das heißt jeder einmal auf 1 steckplatz immer noch plötzliches auf popen.
vom board selbst gibt es nur 2 treiber habe beide ausprobiert. grafikartenmenü habe ich auf standart gelassen also nicht verstellt.
grüße smartcarpa


----------



## smartcarpa (25. August 2011)

grad nochmal benchmark 06 gemacht ergebniss 25888 punkte benchmark 11 4500 punkte was mir in einer szene auf viel ist, das bei einem bestimmten objekt auch ein plötzliches aufpoppen zu sehen war.


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2011)

Die Punkte sind völlig o.k


Da es aber ja auch mit ner anderen Grafikkarte so ist, vermute ich das Problem woanders als bei der Karte. Du hast immer noch nicht gesagt, welche Festplatte Du genau hast.

UNd deaktivier, falls Du es aktiv hast, mal Aero und die Sidebar bei Windows.Und alle Programme, die Du zusätzlihc zu windows installiert hast und die nebenbei laufen.


----------



## smartcarpa (25. August 2011)

hier nochmal die festplatte 64GB Crucial m4 SSD CT064M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2011)

Nein, nicht die SSD, sondern die 500GB-Festplatte, die vermutlich Parition E: sein wird oder so! Da hast Du doch die Spiele vermutlich drauf, oder?


----------



## smartcarpa (27. August 2011)

hi also das ist die festplatte 500GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ 16MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s
habe aber alle spiele auf der ssd liegen nur bfbc2 hab ich auf der samsung


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2011)

Ich weiß da echt nicht, wo das Problem liegen kann. Hast Du denn in anderen Foren auch gefragt und Hinweise bekommen?


----------



## smartcarpa (27. August 2011)

ja hab schon in 3 verschiedenen forums gepostet unter anderem gigabyte keine antwort.
hätte ich die kohle mal besser versoffen


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2011)

ich persönlich würde testweise mal die SSD weglassen und win7 nur auf die normale Platte installieren - vlt. stimmt ja irgendwas nicht bei der Verwaltung der SSD, so dass der RAM "falsch" benutzt wird und dann zu wenig Platz für Texturen ist? Aber allgemein hab ich noch nie von so einem Problem gehört, außer natürlich für den Fall, dass das System wegen irgendwas anderem schon stark ausgelastet ist. Aber andere programme hast Du ja nicht laufen. 

Kannst Du mal im Taskmanager bei "Leistung" schauen, wieviel RAM frei ist oder benutzt wird?


----------



## Kerkilabro (3. September 2011)

Genau, box mal alles auf die 500gb Platte, ssd´s sind atm immernoch beta, nur zahlen wir dummköpfe dafür noch. die ssd hättest dir wirklich wegsaufen können^^. gibt ssd´s keine chance leute!


----------



## smartcarpa (21. September 2011)

hi also hab die ssd mal rausgenommen problem besteht weiterhin.
muss sagen das ich von ssd völlig überzeugt bin und das laden der spiele fast doppelt so schnell ist wie sonst.
wenn ich z.b im cod bo mp joine bin ich immer der erste auf der map obwohl ich nur ne 6000 leitung habe.
einfach geil und die ssd war ihr geld alle mal wert.
hab jetzt nochmal bei mehreren kollegn geguckt wie es bei ihnen im gameplay war also haben alle die gleichen texture poppings genau wie bei mir.
keine ahnung was aber auffällt ist das wenn ich höchste auflösung zocke umso heftiger wird dieses texture popping.


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2011)

Ne SSD ist natürlich in Sachen Ladezeit ne tolle Sache - is nur die Frage, ob man das Geld für den Komfort ausgeben will    zB ICH bräuchte allein für STEAM und Windows dann eine mit mind 200GB, und die kostet dann über 220€... das ist es mir echt auf keinen Fall wert, nur damit ich bei CoD "erster" bin oder bei Shogun halt 10 statt 20 Sekunden Ladezeit bei ne Schlacht hab usw. - man muss sich das aber mal klar machen: für 220€ krieg ich 5(!) Festplatten zu je 1TB! Da würd ich dann eher die 220€ nehmen und noch X4 965 und das Board verkaufen und dann ein neues Board + nem i5 2500k kaufen - DA hab ich dann im Spiel selbst viel mehr von, und am Ende vermutlich sogar trotzdem noch 50€ über... 


Wenn das mit den Texturen aber bei allen so ist, dann ist das halt ein Problem der Engine. An Deinem PC wird wohl doch alles o.k sein. Oder aber du achtest SO extrem drauf, dass Du es merkst, obwohl es einfach nur ein normales anpassen der Texturauflösung ist, je nach dem, wie nah Du rankommst.


----------



## MisterSmith (22. September 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...Oder aber du achtest SO extrem drauf, dass Du es merkst, obwohl es einfach nur ein normales anpassen der Texturauflösung ist, je nach dem, wie nah Du rankommst.


 Er hatte aber geschrieben, dass er auf seinem alten Rechner das Problem nicht hatte. Aber er könnte sich mal zum Vergleich, falls noch nicht getan, von anderen Nutzern deren Videos mit Spielszenen ansehen.

Ich hab mir mal die Kompatibilitätsliste für dein Board und den RAM angesehen.
http://download.gigabyte.ru/memory/mb_memory_ga-z68x-ud3p-b3.pdf 

Der Speicher den du verwendest wird da nicht aufgeführt. Allerdings, da er funktioniert dürfte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben. Aber wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, würde ich es mit einem anderen Speicher(am besten einen aus der verlinkten Liste) probieren.

Sollte immer noch das späte Nachladen vorhanden sein, tippe ich auf ein Problem mit der Hauptplatine oder irgendein Problem mit den Bios-Einstellungen.
Aber wie gesagt, schau dir am besten vorher Videos an, um sicher zu sein das überhaupt ein Problem vorliegt.


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Er hatte aber geschrieben, dass er auf seinem alten Rechner das Problem nicht hatte.


 das ist schon klar, aber da spielt vielleicht die Psychologie mit: neue Hardware => man achtet plötzlich viel genauer drauf. 





> Sollte immer noch das späte Nachladen vorhanden sein, tippe ich auf ein Problem mit der Hauptplatine oder irgendein Problem mit den Bios-Einstellungen.


 und alle seine Freunde haben zufälligerweise auch problembeladene PCs, oder wie erklärst Du dir die Aussage _"hab jetzt nochmal *bei mehreren kollegn* geguckt wie es bei ihnen im gameplay war also* haben alle* die gleichen texture poppings genau wie bei mir." _? ^^


Ne andere Theorie wäre, dass der alte PC so schlecht war, dass dort viel "kleinere" Texturen verwendet wurden, die dafür aber dann auch schneller da sind. ^^


----------



## MisterSmith (22. September 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...und alle seine Freunde haben zufälligerweise auch problembeladene PCs, oder wie erklärst Du dir die Aussage _"hab jetzt nochmal *bei mehreren kollegn* geguckt wie es bei ihnen im gameplay war also* haben alle* die gleichen texture poppings genau wie bei mir." _?...^^


 Den Satz kann ich mir mit dem nachfolgenden Satz nicht wirklich erklären. Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob das eine Aussage oder eine Frage war.
Aber deshalb habe ich ja zweimal geschrieben, er soll das mit Videos vergleichen, natürlich am sinnvollsten in der gleichen Auflösung.

Deine Theorie ist mir bei meinem Grafikkartenwechsel nicht aufgefallen, aber wenn er in den Einstellungen die Details erhöht hat, dann kann das möglicherweise ein Grund sein.


----------



## smartcarpa (26. September 2011)

hi leute also ich habe mich wohl etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt sorry 
also ich habe meine grafik mit denen meiner freunde verglichen (haben alle ähnliche hardware) 
haben uns alle im game an einen punkt getroffen und vor und zurück gelaufen bei jedem sind die pops an gleicher stelle aufgetreten also bei allen das selbe aufladen der texturen.
spiele ja jetzt auf full hd und es werden sehr viele details geladen denke es liegt einfach daran mit meinem alten rechner habe ich nur auf mittlerer auflösung gespielt "da viel das wahrscheinlich nicht so auf" mit den aufpoppen.
@ mister smith ja ich glaube werde mir nochmal neuen ram bestellen der laut liste auch kompatibel ist ist momentan eh sehr günstig.
ich will mich erstmal nochmal bei allen von euch und besonders bei herboy für die tipps und die hilfe bedanken. das hab ich bisher noch in keinem forum erlebt das jemand so schnell geantwortet hat und sich mit den kopfzebrochen hat wodran das problem liegen könnte.
echt gediegen von euch leute!
gruß smartcarpa


----------



## MisterSmith (26. September 2011)

smartcarpa schrieb:


> @ mister smith ja ich glaube werde mir nochmal neuen ram bestellen der laut liste auch kompatibel ist ist momentan eh sehr günstig.
> ...


Da habe ich mich vielleicht auch nicht klar genug ausgedrückt, nur weil der RAM nicht auf der Liste ist, bedeutet das nicht dass dieser Inkompatibel ist.
So wie du es jetzt beschrieben hast, ist sicher alles in Ordnung. Es wundert mich nur das dir Unterschiede aufgefallen sind, da ich das bei mir nicht feststellen konnte als ich von 1280x1024 auf 1920x1200 gewechselt bin. 

Hatte zwar keine neue Grafikkarte, habe aber auch sehr auf die Unterschiede geachtet.


----------

